# Erradic AC blower speeds



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

The switch to recirculation mode is normal when you move the temp dial to its lowest setting. The Cruze alternator has a computer controlled strategy to avoid charging the battery when the motor is under load. It tries to do all the charging when you're coasting and this process means the system voltage goes up when you take your foot off the gas. The fan speed changes slightly when the voltage changes and you can hear fan change pitch. As far as I know it's totally normal for a Cruze. If you set the DIC to display the voltage you can watch the change on the digital readout and hear it at the same time in the fan speed.


----------



## Wedge (Sep 5, 2012)

My issue is that is occurs about 98-99% of the time... with only slight returns to high fan output. And it is relatively new. I got the car last summer in FL and this wasn't an issue then. This will occur at all RPMs, unless on occasion, as stated, I upshift. Even then, it's not every time.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Check your cabin filter behind the glovebox. After 1 year and 15k miles in Florida, that thing is probably ready for the garbage can. A new one is about $17+shipping on Amazon. It takes 5 minutes to replace.


----------



## Wedge (Sep 5, 2012)

Yep that's it... I probably should've checked that :dry: thanks for the help!


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Wedge said:


> Yep that's it... I probably should've checked that :dry: thanks for the help!


So a new cabin air filter fixed it? If so, fantastic! 

Nah, can't be that simple.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Wedge said:


> Yep that's it... I probably should've checked that :dry: thanks for the help!



Wedge,
Were you able to get this issue resolved? If not I would suggest that you take your Cruze into your dealer and have them look into this for you. They would be in the best position to get this properly diagnosed for you. Please keep me posted and if you have any other questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Wedge (Sep 5, 2012)

Yep it seems to be operating steadily now, as well as colder again. Well I haven't gotten a new filter yet but it's on the way. In the meantime I cleaned my filter with water and a mild dish detergent.


----------



## Wedge (Sep 5, 2012)

Stacy, I had the dealer look at it while I was getting the recalls taken care of, but they weren't very helpful.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

The cabin filters aren't supposed to be re-usable. Glad to hear you had success re-using yours!


----------



## Wedge (Sep 5, 2012)

Yeah I know it, I'm a little worried it may break apart or something, but it's just a short term fix til the new one comes in... thanks!


----------

